# Looking for a Lease near Macon



## Smok'em (Feb 2, 2009)

Hey guys,
        My father and I are looking for a hunting lease near Macon, Ga. If yall know any properties for lease or sale that are around 400-500 acres please let me know. 

Thanks


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Feb 2, 2009)

Check out the leases section and good luck finding one!


----------



## Hawg Daddy (Feb 8, 2009)

What about Marion,Ga


----------



## selliott (Feb 9, 2009)

I have 728 ACRES in Dooly county, Unidilla, GA. We have four members now and need two more. Two nice deer taken this year, a 130 class and 140 class. The lease comes with a house with all the amenities. Dues are 2,000.00 each, please call Stephen for the details 678-878-7746.


----------



## Smok'em (Feb 18, 2009)

How farm from unidilla are yall located??


----------



## BigYves (Feb 22, 2009)

Have 250 acres in twiggs county 13 miles outside of Macon. Has 40 acres in food plots 12 stands and hogs, turkey, and doves. Dues are 1000.00. No work days all food plots are maintained and deer feed thoughout the year. Have trailer with 8 bunks, tv, lights water, and restroom. Road system put in and great hunting. Lost three members due to economy. Good christian hunters no drinking. PM me if interested or post. If you need to call me 404-468-1123. Thanks God bless


----------



## walkerdog2 (Apr 7, 2009)

I have 900 qdm acs 25 mins from macon in wilkinson co. Dues are 1500 dollars only 7 members all total call if intersted 478-946-6187


----------



## church (Apr 21, 2009)

Need two members in monroe co off of hwy 74.turkeys and deer 15 members total at 626.00 call meat 478-394-8817 cell thanks terry


----------



## Southbound (May 21, 2009)

We have 1490 acres in Rentz Ga 8 miles south of Dubin. Big buck area and QDM. we have managed our buck/ doe ratio for 8 years and have maintained a quality herd with some MONSTER BUCKS running around. We harvested 10 turkey off the proprety this year. 
We have tons of deer, turkey,ducks, rabbits, and some hogs. Good bunch of fellas. the tract is surrounded by agriculture which supports the game population. we also maintain several food plots. 
There are no private stands so anyone can hunt anywhere. However there are some great spots that we do not have stands.
we have a camp house that sleeps 13 adults or you can pull up a camper. We have a great time. 
We are taking five members. 
Dues are 1500 which includes the camp house. 
Let me know if you are interested by calling 912.322.1924 or PM my name is Heath


----------



## Big Buck Hunter (May 24, 2009)

*Hancock County*

We have a a 400 acre lease in Hancock Co., we are looking for two more members for this upcoming season. Our dues are around $500/a year and we are family oriented with several members having children. Our club usually carries 8 total hunters. We practice QDM because we are in Hancock Co. but we have taken some nice bucks over the past few years. PM if your interested.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (May 26, 2009)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=293896

Check this link


----------



## Bowser (Jun 20, 2009)

We have a lease in Central Ga ( Upson, Crawford and Monroe cty) 4300ac Need at lease 34 guns per season. Please email me if you would like a copy of the Club By-laws. $1300.00 per season for Deer & Turkey. flagunbow@yahoo.co or may call 407-276-5856 at this time we have 3 openings.


----------



## c1blackboy (Jun 30, 2009)

I have 1100 acres in Twiggs county off of cocran short rought. DQM turkeys and hogs we also have a boat landing on the river. 500 a year no drinking family oriented club. 478-3191233


----------



## eric jones (Jul 3, 2009)

Have 700 acres of Rumble road. Have had lease for 13yrs. Harvests of 15-25 per year. Good turkey as well. Several food plots. Mixed hardwood/pine, but mostly hard woods. $900. Not Qdm ,but we harvest some great deer. Call Eric at 770-677-1333.


----------



## MarkandCommit (Jul 3, 2009)

i have 650 acres in  houston county 4 miles from interstate. 500$


----------



## Flint Plantation (Jul 8, 2009)

please email sallyanngreen@gmail.com for a list


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 8, 2009)

We have an opening left in our club in Jones County, just about 20 miles east of Macon. 640 acres, 8 points or better, outside the ears.


----------



## CTLONG (Sep 17, 2009)

*Monroe County/Crawford---Juliette, Forsyth GA*

We Have one tract about 14 mile east of Forsyth off Hwy 42 on the Monroe/Crawford County line (140 Acres)
and a tract in Juliette on Hwy 87 that boarders the Ocmugee River and Rum Creek WMA.

We need 4 more mem bers because we just added the 140 acre tract.

Dues are 525 per family mem bership

not Tropy managed, GA Laws are to be followed

No camp on our land but we have access to a camp accross from the Juliette tract for additional cost with water/sewage/electric (year round usuage)

if interested call Charlie at 770=775-5016 or 770-235-1687


looking forward to a call!

Thanks


----------



## TRabern (Sep 17, 2009)

We have four openings on 387 acs in Wilkinson cty., Toomsboro GA. Mostly 13 yr old pines and hardwood bottoms. House with 5 bed rooms and fully equipped sure makes those rainy and cold days feel good. Deer, turkeys, and hogs $700.00 Call Terry at 770-461-3292. Good christian enviroment. No alcohol!!!


----------



## kpeels (Sep 20, 2009)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=4046715#post4046715


----------



## church (Sep 30, 2009)

*club members needed*

i would let two people hunt on 672a in monroe co. off of hwy 74 for 393.00 a piece.13 members total,pines and hardwood mix,gas line,deer and turkeys.call me 478-394-8817 cell thanks terry


----------



## Brian Loves to Hunt (Oct 15, 2009)

125 Acres in Beanu Vista, Georgia...in Marion County. Trophy buck hunting - we need 3 more hunters. Primitive Camping allowed. $400.00 
Please call Brian at 678-314-7295.


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Oct 21, 2009)

*Loncoln, County Deer Lease~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>*

I sent you the phone numbers of the President of an excellant deer lease, Give him a call ASAP! May have a couple of openings left?

Daddy Rabbit~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>


----------

